

Changing the world is hard, I need your help - eintnohick

Hey guys, I’m in a really bad situation right now and I need some help. Every once in a while I’ll read a story on Reddit about complete strangers uniting together to help out another complete stranger. Because of amazing stories like these, I am hopeful that maybe there is one person out there that is willing to help me out. I know it’s selfish of me to sit here and ask for help... especially when I’m a perfectly healthy 29 year old.<p>All I am seeking is shelter for me and my dog for 1 or 2 or 3 months or a week while I have a chance to save up enough money to get my own place. Right now I am in Athens, GA and it doesn't matter where I end up as long as it’s cost effective to get there. I will pay whatever I can for rent and utilities and will be completely self sufficient outside of the shelter allowed to me. I’d also like to gain a friend / mentor / role model / protege or whatever out of this.<p>My mid-term objective is to create a radically new ecommerce platform. I have been selling OpenCart templates and modules and business has been growing very quickly. I’ve built a theme using Twitter Bootstrap and this is the base that I am building from to eventually create my ecommerce platform.<p>I just found that my girlfriend of 4 years has been cheating on me after I gave her a second chance and I need to get away from here as soon as I can. This was definitely not expected and although I should have planned for circumstances like this, I'm not in a position to get another place on such short notice.<p>I want to believe that there are people out there that are willing to help out a complete stranger. And not that I deserve any help.. But simply just because I'm a good person who has made some mistakes and who is going through a really crappy time right now. I want to know that everything that I've aspired to do hasn't and won't be a waste of my life.<p>Full post here: goo.gl/6yM0t<p>facebook.com/justin.gorczynski<p>merkent.com
======
bmelton
I'm not anywhere near Georgia, but if you need a place to crash and find
yourself in the Annapolis, MD area, I've got plenty of space and you could
stay as long as you wanted.

I'm guessing that if you're Georgia-bound you probably also work there? If
you're freelance or otherwise mobile, my offer's open for as long as you need.

~~~
eintnohick
Hey bud, I appreciate your comment... it's really awesome of you. I hope I
don't come off as sounding pathetic... I just am in a weird situation I wasn't
really expecting. To be honest with you, I don't really have any destination
and I'd rather get out of GA so don't count me out yet... haha. 2 days ago I
didn't realize I would be in this situation. I'll give you an email in a
little bit.

